# apistogramma cacatuoides super red



## whipif (Jan 19, 2013)

My beautiful fish.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

That is one awesome fish! What do you feed?


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## ClairemontTropical (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm super jealous. How old is it?


----------



## whipif (Jan 19, 2013)

I feed him an assortment of frozen foods like Daphnia, blood worms, brine shrimp, etc. I don't know how old he is but I would say a young adult.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

That is a beautiful fish...I'm in the process of moving to Washington (WA). Did you get that fish locally, or find it online?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

omg.. that tail is on fire... stunning!!!!


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

awesome fish! I'm probably gonna be getting a.agassizi over the weekend. I love apistos and dwarf cichlids in general


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Great looking Apisto!


----------



## whipif (Jan 19, 2013)

I got him locally. He was quite expensive but worth every penny. He's the best looking super red I've ever seen.


----------



## Spiderguy (Mar 28, 2011)

Gorgeous A. cacatuodies.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

What classifies it as "super red"? Red on all 3 fins?


----------



## scotie aquatic (Nov 23, 2007)

super red i dont know... normally triple red is all three finns double ,two.. could be what they wrote on the tank,lol ive worked at fish stores and can say im guilty of embellishing the names a bit  nice fish!


----------

